# Problem with Bosch Table Saw



## arctic43 (Sep 22, 2007)

Height adjustment sticky or stuck. 

I guess this is kinda a how-to on how I fixed this problem. I didnt post any pics, so I will try to describe this the best that I can. And by the way, You take your own risk for working on your saw, so if your break it, dont come crying to me about it, lol. So anyways, I have a 6 month old bosch portable table saw on the fancy wheeled stand. After running a bunch of cuts, I started cleaning up the saw to put back into the trailer. I began blowing off the dust and oiling up the spindles that the motor rides up and down on. Trying to cycle the oil through the motor carrier, I was running to height adjust up and down to make sure it was really coated well, but the more I moved it up and down the more it was getting jambed. Eventually, I couldn't really get the blade to go up or down without seeming like I was going to break something, even though I kept oiling the rods. So after getting pissed off for a bit thinking that my 6 month old saw was junk, I started to look at the problem a little closer.
Because the screw adjustment is so close to the front spindle, it causes the motor carrier that rides on the spindle to pinch on the opposite spindle causing it to jamb. So this is how I decided how to fix this. Looking at the rear spindle, you will notice there are to c clips holding the spindle in place. Having the saw in the upright positon, you can remove the clip from the top spindle with couple of screwdrivers. Then either fold your saw into the folded mobile position or turn the saw up in its side looking inside the saw seeing the motor, remove the clip from the bottom of the spindle. If you kinda of wiggle the motor a bit, the spindle should come out. Now for this fix, I only had to remove the rear spindle only. Having the spindle in my hand, I could see that it had all these tiny notches running perpendicular to its length. Having some 600, 800, 1200 sandpaper and some lightweight oil, I was able to sand out the notchs to make the spindle smooth again. Going over to the saw, you will now want to get a small round file to gently file and round over the top edge of the hole on the motor carrier, where the spindle rides through, that faces towards the front of the saw. It seems that little bit of round over does then not allow that carrier to pinch the spindle, because of the screw height adjust being off center. I used some q-tips to clean out any metal shavings that might have fallen in the carrier. After that point, put a little oil on the spindle, and shove it back into positon, attaching the c clips as you go. Stand the saw back into the upright position and try it out. Now if it still chatters a very little bit, like my did, I was able to position the motor in the full down position, reach through the hole and oil sand the spindle a little more, and since your there, I sanded the other one just to make sure. This seemed like it cleared up the problem. Now the thing works like new again.
I cant say this cant be the only bosch saw thats had this problem. Until I worked on it today, I realized that my Boss's Bosch saw has the same problem, which would probably benefit from the same fix. Hopefully this will save you a trip to the repair shop, and save you some money. I just wanted to throw this out there, and hope my directions were not to confusing. Hope this helps.

chad


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had mine 2 years, never noticed it being sticky.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

My saw got so sticky that the crank broke that raises and lowers the blade. Still need to buy a new one.


----------



## arctic43 (Sep 22, 2007)

I've never had any problems with wood and the sawdust that it creates. But the other day I had to shape some hardi xld trim for a bay window and I am for sure that the finer cement dust getting on the rods was causing it to get sticky.


----------

